# Warbirds wood and aluminum bar



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I like the overall design, but don't care for the aluminum front, no matter how it is decorated. But, would be simple enough to put a wood front on it.
Warbirds Wood & Aluminum Bar


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I can see what you mean, Theo, but it just wouldn't be the same without the fuselage panel.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> I can see what you mean, Theo, but it just wouldn't be the same without the fuselage panel.


Yes, you're right, for what it is for, it would not be right without the design. I wasn't thinking of that when I said I didn't care for it. But, if I were to make one (I doubt I will), I would want a wood front.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Every once in awhile, I think about all those surplus planes after WWII that were scrapped and sold off cheap. Some of those that were sold now are worth small fortunes and still fly today. I guess jets must be different, but I sure wish my family had stashed a couple away back then. The construction behind the panel is pretty interesting though. I also used T&G flooring as a countertop for 5, 24 inch wide cabinets in the living room. Works well and looks great.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I remember as a kid seeing stacked up Sherman tanks in a salvage yard. I'm thinking WWII scrap rather than Korea.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I really like the way it looks . Wouldn’t work without the aluminum imo . Some people are sure clever


----------

